# S3 Sedan OEM+



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

Car not mine. Lowered on H&R springs 30/20mm


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

:heart: the wheels 

I want my car goddammit!


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Do you know which H&R springs?


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

lilmira said:


> :heart: the wheels
> 
> I want my car goddammit!


I want my car goddammit!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I won't lie. The ****ing thing is already starting to look a bit stale to me. That's partially my damn fault for spending the last year following all things A3, but Audi has to shoulder most of the blame for the absolutely inexcusable protracted launch, specifically of the fully-equipped S3.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Damn, LOVE it!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

no sunroof, like.

////

is it finally time for an MQB S3 forum?
yes.
there are 139 threads on the VII Golf R forum already.
one guy has 22,000 views on his build thread.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Car doesn't belong to the OP.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

The black on white is a little played-out these days, but that looks fantastic otherwise. Probably the best modded shot I've seen. It's nice to see the potential of "mild" mods.

Silver grill but black window surrounds??? Are the windows wrapped?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Agreed white on black is up for a change. I think white on gold is up next


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

momo77 said:


> Agreed white on black is up for a change. I think white on gold is up next
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gooooooooold.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I won't lie. The ****ing thing is already starting to look a bit stale to me. That's partially my damn fault for spending the last year following all things A3, but Audi has to shoulder most of the blame for the absolutely inexcusable protracted launch, specifically of the fully-equipped S3.


haahhaha  you gonna get one!!!
do it!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I won't lie. The ****ing thing is already starting to look a bit stale to me. That's partially my damn fault for spending the last year following all things A3, but Audi has to shoulder most of the blame for the absolutely inexcusable protracted launch, specifically of the fully-equipped S3.


Yeah, but unless your gonna go for that Cayman, well, what else is there?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

T1no said:


> haahhaha  you gonna get one!!!
> do it!





davewg said:


> Yeah, but unless your gonna go for that Cayman, well, what else is there?


LOL. That's not to say I've changed my position one bit; rather, it's an indictment of Audi's slow-as-molasses launch.

In other news, I did see my first A3 locally last Saturday. Maybe they've finally sold one here now.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thats hot, one thing i noticed the windows have the black trim (black optics?) Should'nt the front grill also be black instead of chrome.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

"I'm not getting white....I'm not getting white....I'm not getting white..."

Damnit! Why'd I click on this thread! :laugh:


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

that looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Are those tts wheels?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Chimera said:


> Are those tts wheels?


they look like B7 A4 Ti pck wheels

looks good though i'd add a 8-10mm spacer in the rear


----------



## Don_76 (May 28, 2014)

What do we think......are these 19's or 20's fitted here?


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Don_76 said:


> What do we think......are these 19's or 20's fitted here?



19's


----------

